# Anzahl Bremsentest in Kategorie 3 System



## lenovo (8 Juli 2020)

ich hab 2 Bremsen in einem Kat 3 System.

Bei Bremse 2 wird eine ständige Bremsendiagnose durchgeführt (DC 60)

Bei Bremse 1 soll ein regelmäßiger Bremsentest durchgeführt werden. Wie oft muss dieser durchgeführt werden? Laut dem IFA Report 07/2013 reicht alle 8 Stunden oder bei Anforderung.

Es handelt sich um ein schweres Hubwerk welches alle 30 Sekunden verfährt.

Alternativ dazu überlegen wir für den normalen Prozess eine Standart-Haltebremse zu verwenden. Für die Sicherheitsanforderungen eine redundante Sicherheitsbremse auszustatten, um auch den nop geringer zu halten


----------



## JanB1 (8 Juli 2020)

Wir haben bei uns RBGs mit sicheren Bremsen von SEW und wir machen alle 8 Stunden eine Bremsprüfung.


----------



## MFreiberger (8 Juli 2020)

Moin JanB1,

was für sichere Bremsen setzt ihr da ein? Wir haben bei unseren RBGs nur die Haltebremse und steuern sie sicher mit dem sicheren BST an.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JanB1 (8 Juli 2020)

Hier z.B. für den Fahrantrieb ein SEW DRL180S4 Motor mit einer BE32A Bremse mit einem Bremsmoment von 300 Nm. Damit haben wir von 4 m/s beim Not-Stopp einen Bremsweg von ~7.8m (~4s Bremszeit) bei ca. 25t Gewicht.


----------



## lenovo (8 Juli 2020)

ich benötige einen PLd da komme ich mit nur einer Haltbremse ja nicht aus
Bei 2 Bremsen müssen dann ja beide Bremsen für sich getestet werden, richtig ?


----------



## JanB1 (8 Juli 2020)

Ach so, ja, klar. Bei dieser Anwendung handelt es sich auch um 2 Motoren. Ich wollte einfach mal die Konfiguration von einem Motor aufzeigen. 
Das sind 2x dieser Motor mit jeweils einem KH97 Getriebe. 

Wir haben:
PLd für Geschwindigkeitsreduziersystem (SEW UCS)
PLc für Endbegrenzung Notendschalter
PLc für Bremsschütz Fahrwerksbremse
PLd für Stopp-Funktion (STO für sicher abgeschaltetes Moment und SBC für die sichere Bremsansteuerung)
PLe für programmierbare Steuerungen in der Not-Halt Funktion

Wir fahren die RBGs jeweils in die Mitte der Gasse und fahren dann jeweils in die eine und die andere Richtung (respektive versuchen zu fahren) und machen je einen Bremstest pro Bremse.


----------



## lenovo (8 Juli 2020)

Okay in meinem Fall ist es nur ein Motor mit Bremse, daher benötige ich ja einen zweiten Abschaltpfad, sprich eine zweite Bremse

Ist es denn erforderlich bei 2 Bremsen beide Bremsen per Bremsentest einzeln zu prüfen? 

Problem ist bei dem Hubwerk, dass der Bereich nicht durch eine Zuhaltung abgesichert ist, sondern durch eine BWS

Ich vermute mal, dass bei euch während des Bremsentests die Tür zugehalten wird und nur bei erfolgreichem Bremsentest freigegeben wird ?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## JanB1 (8 Juli 2020)

Ich meinte du must jede sichere Bremse einzeln prüfen. Dies wird bei uns auch gemacht. Wird der Bremstest duch irgendetwas unterbrochen wird er bei der nächsten Möglichkeit wiederholt.
Die Bremsen werden dabei eigentlich statisch getestet, d.h. die Bremse von Motor 1 fällt ein und der Motor 2 zieht am Gerät. Das ganze wird nachher noch umgekehrt gemacht. Ist der Bremsmoment ungenügend wird die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt bis eine Bremsregeneration mit anschliessendem Bremstest durchgeführt wird.

Die Türe wird dabei nicht aktiv zugehalten sondern das Gerät muss per Schlüsselschalter im Automatikmodus oder im Teilautomatikmodus mit betätigtem Zustimmtaster sein. Dabei ist der Schlüsselschalter zur Vorwahl der Betriebsart am gleichen Ring wie der Schlüssel zum öffnen der Türe. Somit muss die Maschine gestoppt werden wenn die Gasse betreten werden soll.


----------



## JanB1 (10 Juli 2020)

Na, wie schauts aus?


----------



## lenovo (10 Juli 2020)

Da wir auf einen Bremsentest verzichten wollen, da wir unter anderem unterschiedliche Lasten im Greifer des Hubwerkes haben und wir auch Probleme mit dem MTTFD-Wert haben , da die nop ziemlich hoch sind, haben wir eine externe Doppel-Sicherheitsbremse genommen. Dieses wird von einem Pilz s50 angesteuert und fahren auch eine Diagnose mit dem Gerät, sodass wir auf einen DC von 60 kommen.

Somit habe ich alle Bedingungen für einen PLd erfüllen können.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !


----------



## JanB1 (10 Juli 2020)

Diagnose fahren mit dem Gerät? Also wird eine Bremsanalyse während des Betriebs vorgenommen?

Und warum unterschiedliche Lasten? Dies würde sich ja programmtechnisch Abfangen lassen. Wir fahren unsere Tests immer leer.


----------



## lenovo (13 Juli 2020)

Genau, die externe Bremse hat Signale für Lüftüberwachung , die auf das Gerät geführt macht eine Bremsendiagnose mit Plausibilitätsüberwachung, beim Fehler geht die Anlage in Störung. (DC mit 60 ist vom Hersteller der Bremse mit dieser Diagnose angegeben)

Sicher würde sich das Programmtechnisch abfangen lassen, nur bei der Komplexität der Anlagen und bei den verschiedenen Einsätzen der schwerkraftbelastete Achsen würde das für jeden Fall wieder Programmieraufwand bedeuten, in manchen Fällen kann es sogar sein das der Greifer des Hubwerkes über mehrere Stunden mit einer Last belegt ist, das würde bedeuten ich müsste für den Bremsentest die Last erst wegbringen, Bremsentest durchführen , Last wieder holen. Das soll verhindert werden

Die Lösung soll auf mehrere Hubwerke in verschiedenen Einsätzen übertragbar sein


----------

